# Magia General > Lo Mejor y lo peor >  Baraja marcada de fournier 505 m

## pepsis68

Hola quisiera saber vuestra opinion sobre la baraja marcada de Fournier 505 M si realmente pasa "desapercibidos" los marcajes para magia de cerca mas o menos a 60 Cms de la baraja o no.
gracias y un saludo
Pepsis68

----------


## Shargon

si que pasan desapercibidos, yo he dado cientos de veces esa baraja a examinar, y no encontraban nada... eso si, que no se te note mirando mucho el dorso. o se enteraran a 5 metros de distancia  :Wink1:

----------


## Manel Vicenç

La marca es muy facil de ver para el que sabe donde está. Y facil de interpretar, lo que facilita que de un vistazo rapido sepas que carta es. Para el que no la conoce, no ve la marca. Te lo aseguro.

----------


## magomago

Bueno , si le dices a un espectador .......
Encuentra las marcas, o si la usas mal , evidentemente el espectador NO ES TONTO y ya sospecharia algo.
He visto a algun mago hacer juego con la baraja marcada que aunque puedas examinar esa baraja durante 100 años y no encuentres las marcas , estaba claro que aunque no supieras el marcaje la baraja cantaba a marcada...
Una baraja marcada tiene que saber ser usada tambien,y si le dices mira que baraja tengo a ver si encuentras las marcas .....las encontrará.

----------


## EL_FARI

hola, un amiguete hizo un juego con una baraja fournier, yo creía k el juego  era de otra manera(hizo ni ciego ni tonto de tamariz)  (por k yo lo hago con baraja normal) el caso es k al cojer las cartas dorso abajo y ponerlas en la mesa separadas canta un poco y mucho mas si das para que alguien baraje. por k un espectador le pilló el marcaje.
supongo k si eres tu el unico k maneja la baraja pasará desapercibida. aunqe en mi opinion es mucho mejor echar un vistazo de vez en cuando k marcar la carta o hacerle una markita a la carta no se...a mi no me atrae uco la idea de la baraja marcada pero si es lo que te mola.... creo que le sacarás partdo.

----------


## vcopola

Retomando el tema de la carta marcada, en el mercado hay mas barajas marcadas que esa.
El marcaje no esta mal del todo, pero canta un poco.

Se de algunos sitios donde venden cartas marcadas que son indetectables, ahora que todo es relativo...si es muy dificil de ver para el público tambien lo es a veces para ti....jejeje


El problema de las Fournier radica en que como hagas tus juegos como es mi caso con Baraja Bicycle y sacas esa baraja.....canta un poco...
Por otro lado tambien tienes estas  otras

http://www.tiendamagia.com/product_i...oducts_id/1262

Aunque no las he visto nunca y espero que alguien comente que tal estan


Un saludo


Me autoedito......
http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopi...artas+marcadas
aqui hablan de las ultimate

----------


## Zuluu

Vcopola; yo tengo esas cartas las compre y no les doy uso. Las marcas pasan desapercibidas por el publico y tambien por el mago :D asi que te puedes imaginar el porque estan en mi maleta y no las saco, jejeje

----------


## magojuanillo

pues precisamente el otro dia me hizo un amigo un juego con las fornier,las marcadas y no me di cuenta,claro que ya me habia echo otro antes que no necesitaba las marcas para nada y no imagine que estuvieran(despues me lo dijo el),pero te puedo decir que yo compre las extreme,de bicicle y me gustan mas,estan muy bien escondidas y cuando las tienes tiempo lo ves enseguida,tambien e decir que hace mucho que no las uso,pero estan muy bien,un saludo

----------

